# Amp's



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Which draws more juice the microwave or the A/C at start up. On our last trip we where at just under 5000 feet using both EU2000's. The microwave breaker keep tripping if even the fridge was running on 120 with the "eco" mode off on the gen's. The A/C however ran just fine with the gen's on eco mode and the fridge set to auto.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Which draws more juice the microwave or the A/C at start up.


I believe Randy, Castlerock Outbackers, posted a note one time about which appliance drew what amperage. I just can't find it right now. Maybe you can do a better search than I can.

Mark


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

This link gives amp draw for RV appliances, courtesy of campntn.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...amp;#entry92972

david


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Thats what I told my wife. The A/C, microwave and toaster, plus a 12v light or 2 and POW. Out goes the breaker, twice. I have a surge protector and it has a 2 minute wait as not to cook the A/C comp. She eventually figured it out. Oh and the TV was on. The quick reaction was, this thing is broke and the campground stinks, it has bad wiring. NO, you just took and took and took and you gave it nothing in return, stop being so sellfish......just kidding.....now she has figured it out.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

That explains it. If the batteries were low which they were, we were 3 days into the trip. The converter plus the fridge plus the microwave would make the demand about 3480 watts if I figured in right. With the loss of output due to the altitude the gen's would be beyond there abilities. When I used the A/C I had run one gen for a few hours prior to charge up the batteries. 
Thanks


----------

